# Halogen Lights



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

There was an ad in the newspaper for a 500 watt halogen light bulb for just 79 cents. Sure 500 watts is too much for a regular tank, but the bulb was for a shop light. Anyway, are there any halogen bulbs with a reasonable wattage for a planted tank? I'm not looking forward to replacing my compact florescent bulbs when they go out. 79 cents sure beats $15.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Still way too much for most tanks, but Dollar Tree carries a 300 watt that fits my torchiere lamp. I used it to replace a 250 watt bulb of the same amperage without a problem. You may want to just cruise your local dollar stores, the ones that offer a regular stock of merchandise, not a job lots sort.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is some good reading on Halogens and aquariums.
http://www.thekrib.com/Lights/halogen.html


----------

